# Hayter 141P with a smoking B&S 14,5 hp



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

I hope for some help here. I recently got a sit on mower with a Briggs and Stratton 14.5HP. (OHV) First the engine turned but didn't start, no spark. Checking the engine I also checked the stop wire from the magneto. I saw that this wire was grounded behind the starter. After fixing that problem the machine started. But with a lot off blue smoke. I drove around for a while and after some time the smoke became less and stopped. After a day I tried again starting and it started and ran fine but again with smoke. I wonder if this smoke could be caused by the head gasked? What do you think? 

My second problem is, I cann't find a part. cat. for the 
Hayter Heritage DC 1440 (141P). Perhaps you know where to find it.

Motor: Briggs & Stratton 14,5 OHV
Model: 287707
Type: 0227-01
Code: 96032020D

Chassis:
Hayter
Type: CODE 141P
Model DC 1440 Tractor
bwjr: 1996
2700rpm

Thanx for your help.
mc_harley

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Mc Harley,
I'm far from being an engine "dude", but on the outside chance I get this one right you might want to check your oil and see if it has gas in it. I'm wondering if the carb is leaking when you shut her down, gas runs into the oil reservoir, thins the oil and it is able to leak passed the rings or valves or whatever. Oil level is thrown out of wack (too much oil) by the addition of gas, gets pumped or splashed where it doesn't belong and voila - blue smoke.

Again I could be in left field, but at least check your oil so you don't burn up your piston/cylinder should I be close to right. Only takes a second to check it. Only takes 1/2 second to score your cylinder. 

Beyond that wait for the experts in here. They are top notch!!

Good luck.

>Maytag


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi, Maytag,
You could be right. I already had the oil ganged after I had the mower running. The oil looked a bit grey and very thin. More like hydraulic oil. Now I could not see any change because the gas tank is empty and I didn't fill it again. I didn't smell gas in the oil. I think I will open the carb and see if the gas keeps running.
Thanx for the advice.
mc harley


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,
I wanted to check the carb but under the bowl-float there is some connection with 2 wires. I guess it is a ground wire and stop wire. I have pulled off the wires but I donn't want to damage something can someone give me a hint how do I unmount this to open the bowl-float. Can I just turn it lose?

mc harley

I found a site with the type of my carb. and how to dismantle it. http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_walbro_lmt_carb.asp


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That is an after fire solenoid. It unscrews, there should be two flat sides on the area of the solenoid just below the float bowl of the carburetor. You can slide an open end wrench onto the solenoid at this point to loosen and tighten the solenoid on the carburetor. The easiest way to tell if the carburetor is flooding fuel, is to just look down into the air inlet area from the air filter cover. If fuel is puddled in this area, then the carburetor is likely flooding, if it's relatively dry then the carburetor is alright.

I also could not locate any parts catalogs. You might try contacting the company at their website: http://www.hayter.co.uk/ 
Perhaps they can send one to you.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

I can try that, thanx for the tip.

I already tried that but I didn't get any reply from Hayter. Maybe I have to try again. I hoped some members where familiar with this lawnmower or perhaps could help me with a parts cat.

Thanx anyway I will inform you here how it is going.

mc harley


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey guys, special thanx to Maytag and 30yeartech. I Unmantled the carb, cleaned it, the float needle was a bit corroded. Assambled it again. Again a lot of blue smoke so I drove it outside the garage and drove around for a while. After 2 minuts no smoke. I had the mower running for a while and put it back in the garage and stopped it to cool down. Starting after 10 minuts, no smoke. Starting after half an hour, still no smoke. I hope the cure has helped. I couldn't find anything in the carb, that could have caused the smoke problem. The carb. inside was very clean.
When it starts smoking again I'll be back here.

Greetings 
mc harley


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi, 
Is I said I "ll be back. The Briggs and Stratton is smoking again. Not as heavy as before but after standing over night smoke is back. I'm not shure if it is caused by flooding. I closed the gas tank so no gas could go to the carb. Next morning first start after I turned on the gas the mower started at once but smoking. After a few seconds it became less and stopped.
Any hints what I can do now.

Greetings
mc harly


----------



## declid (Sep 27, 2006)

sounds like a blown head gasket, or one thats all most blwn,, tom


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

i have replaced 4 head gaskets for this reason, pull the head and check the gasket.


----------



## mc_harley (Dec 12, 2009)

That is what thought first but I checked other hints too. Now I wil have to check the gasket.
Thanx guys.

Greetings
mc harley


----------

